# Easton legacy arrows?



## dbake (Mar 5, 2007)

NJ,

3-Rivers archery sells a 6 pack of shafts for 29.99.

Don


----------



## NJdroptine (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you I'll check it out


----------



## aryan (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm planning on getting some later on. They are some very nice looking arrows.
What size are you getting? The reason I ask is my archery dealer tells me they
only come in a few sizes, but when I look at the easton site & click the more
button on the page for that shaft they list several. What gives?


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Legacy arrows are cool looking, but for the money, the JAZZ and the Blues are very nearly the same thing. Suggestion: check out the Easton product section and compare the specs on the JAZZ and Blues and Legacy, and the only real difference is the Legacy has a slightly tighter tolerance for straightness. I think the Jazz is .005, the Blues .003, and the Legacy .002. It's pretty close. The major difference is the paint job and that is cool. If you want to spend 60 dollars for a doz cool painted arrows, go for it, but for $60.00 you can get 24 JAZZ or Blues. Animals can't tell the difference in the color. Just my humble two cents worth of insight.


----------



## gobblegrunter (Feb 7, 2010)

rpdjr45 said:


> Legacy arrows are cool looking, but for the money, the JAZZ and the Blues are very nearly the same thing. Suggestion: check out the Easton product section and compare the specs on the JAZZ and Blues and Legacy, and the only real difference is the Legacy has a slightly tighter tolerance for straightness. I think the Jazz is .005, the Blues .003, and the Legacy .002. It's pretty close. The major difference is the paint job and that is cool. If you want to spend 60 dollars for a doz cool painted arrows, go for it, but for $60.00 you can get 24 JAZZ or Blues. Animals can't tell the difference in the color. Just my humble two cents worth of insight.


Are the Blues sturdy enough to hunt deer with, or should you stick to the legacy or Gamegetters for hunting?


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Kustom King has 1/2 dozens as well


----------



## DanaC (Mar 27, 2010)

If the size you want is available in the black XX75 Game Getters you can save $$ on those. The Legacy is swaged and uses traditional glue-on nocks, the XX's use super-Uni's. A lot of 'traditionalists' prefer the glue-ons. Personally I like the Uni system. 

The XX75 Camo series are also a good bargain, plus have a wider range of sizes available than the black.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

I get all of my Easton aluminum shafting from Bowhunters Superstore. They sell Legacy shafts by the half dozen for $32.99 in different sizes. The link is below. Once on the page, scroll on down the page unitl you come to them. 

http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/arrow-shafts-easton-c-520_593.html


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm not a hunter so I cannot answer based on experience. However, I shoot a lot of field and 3-D, and I miss plenty, and those JAZZ and Blues take a lot of punishment and hold up. I use a simple arrow straightener, and I get them back pretty well, and those arrows still fly great. Dollar for dollar, I think the JAZZ and Blues are the best all around arrow deal Easton has for aluminum. If it were me and I was a hunter, I'd buy a doz of the Blues, and a Doz of the Legacy, and practice with the Blues, saving my Legacy for the hunts. The arrows are that close in specs. You could also use the Blues or JAZZ as your back up arrows "just in case."


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

rpdjr45 -

Not trying to hijack the thread, but what do you use for an arrow straightener (as I have a set of blues coming in the mail next week!) ???


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

It is just a lever action device with a mircometer. I got it off ebay for 30 dollars. Had to take it to an archery shop to be instructed on how to use it. It was missing a screw in piece on the micrometer arm which I replaced with a screw. There are fancy expensive ones, but this was just fine. I've learned through trial and error, but I had lots of practice with my missing the target skills and thanks to the many rocks we have out in the desert. The hardest place to repair or straighten is near the tip where the insert are. I can get it pretty good, and for practice and field shooting it is all right. For big shoots I use my good ones, meaning those I haven't bent or used yet. I keep using the older ones for practice until they get so bent out of shape that I cannot get them straighter at all. The long banana shape bends are the hardest to work out. Takes a long time. I cannot tell you who made the straightener because the manufacturing name plate or sticker was not on it. It is only about a foot long and about 8 inches high. Check out ebay, and you might find some photos.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Just went to Ebay and the third item listed is just about the same thing I bought, and it has a single bid so far. I would recommend it if you're using Aluminums. I think it is worth the price. I even straighten out a hand full of arrows for the club I'm with every now and then, as needed. You can save a lot of arrows, and save money if you're taking it to a shop to straighten. They'll be using the same type of machine. Go for it.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

